
First Look: Windows 7 Shapes Up as Microsoft’s Best OS Yet - AjJi
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/08/first-look-windows7
======
makecheck
It was disappointing for them to lead with hints that this is a "really BIG"
upgrade, and then decide to only talk about things that would never justify
$200.

And if they're going to make a statement like "Finally, Microsoft creates a
clean, modern look that competes with Apple's finely designed Mac OS X
Leopard", they need to choose screenshots that don't suggest the opposite.
Start by not highlighting the bizarre new desktop backgrounds.

------
DanielStraight
Best yet because it looks pretty? I had a feeling going in this review would
be pointless and non-informative. I certainly wasn't disappointed there.

